# My New "Running Photography" FB Page



## Cory (Jan 19, 2018)

They say it takes 7 years for a non-running middle-aged person to become a good runner and it's been 8 years and I still suck so here's my new Running Photography Facebook page - 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/RunningPhotography/

 I'm working on my 6th marathon so there's hope, but the Olympic record is definitely safe.


----------



## Go_Jim (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy, smokes! I thought I was the only runner who also enjoyed photography. 

I even combine the two by carrying a camera (Canon SL1 during short races; a point-and-shoot on longer ones) with me during my races—everything from 5Ks to marathons to Ironman triathlons—and shoot away. I started posting them on a SmugMug page in 2016: https://gojim.smugmug.com/Sports

Good luck, Cory!


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks. It's a bit of a curse because everyone asks for your services and then doesn't really value it consistent with the effort it takes. That combined with my inability to say "no" and I'm hosed.
So, in an effort to get out of it, I put a team together for our Winter Series with me photographing 2 of the 11 races. Ever since having 4 volunteer commitments at one time I now automatically say "no" to every volunteer request and am always prepared with a price. I actually increased my pricing in direct correlation to my automatic "no".
In turn, I've had more than one person think I'm terrible, but they're the ones I definitely don't want to extend myself for. Many of these races are for charity and they pay for other services so why not photography. If they don't get it then I'm spared the time commitment for literally nothing in return except for a lot of hassle.
And I already do tons of charity so **** off.
I'm OK now. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. 
Plus, it's nice being expensive.


----------

